# Happy Independence Day from Amelia!



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia is all decked out and ready to celebrate! Check out her festive claw caps.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

And of course, Allie wanted to show her patriotism!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

And lastly, Riley is festive as well!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

How cute they are! If I tried something like that with my semi-feral I'd not be able to post a picture until maybe Halloween, recovering from scratches!  Happy Fourth to you, and I hope the celebration doesn't scare everyone. Bang bang bang... 

We are in a dry spell so fireworks make me anxious. I have the hose ready, for my neighbors (we live in the woods) always shoot off great big rocket things and the sparks come tumbling down everywhere. So unnerving - although pretty.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They all look so adorable! 

Eldercat, we are in a dry spell too and some of the communities nearby have cancelled their fireworks shows due to that. Unfortunately that doesn't stop the neighbors from setting them off.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Thankfully, I have three furkids who are not afraid of the booms and bangs. They are all pretty laid back about noises.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, your three are always the best-dressed on this forum!  They also have the sweetest faces, lol.

Happy 4th to you, Mark and your 3 furkids!

Kinda dry (for Seattle) here as well, though we've had a few sprinkles...it's also humid here, which isn't normal. I just don't want a thunderstorm brewing which can increase lightning strikes! Supposed to rain tomorrow, but honestly, the "rain" sometimes means "mist" to me! Lol.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

The three girls are loving the compliments!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

GAAAAH give me back my heart girls, you have stolen it with the adorableness!  Beautiful babies


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy 4th to you all too! 
What adorable nail covers and clothing for your fur-babies. What a testament to their love and trust in you that you can get that on them! I'd be in Emergency if I tried that on any of my Pudds.


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

They all look so cute. I could never do that with my cat. I can't even get him to wear a collar.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

All American furkids!!!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Amelia as always looking so pretty and like a princess!

Riley and Allie have a resigned look of 'oh no, here we go again!'

At an old job, we had some American's visiting at the start of July - they seemed surprised we werent celebrating...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, a little late to the party... 

Your furkids are all adorable! Amelia always has the cutest collars on.


----------

